# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Mark Elliot Zuckerberg

## Airicist

Co-founder, CEO anf Chairman of Meta Platforms, Inc.

facebook.com/zuck

twitter.com/finkd

linkedin.com/in/mark-zuckerberg-618bba58

instagram.com/zuck

Mark Elliot Zuckerberg on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Mobile World Congress 2015 Mark Zuckerberg Keynote 

Published on Mar 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Mark Zuckerberg about Ukrainian Facebook office

Published on May 14, 2015




> Mark Zuckerberg has addressed the appeals of Ukrainian Facebook users for better content moderation and calls to create a dedicated Ukrainian office. 
> Here is the open letter to Mark:
> watcher.com.ua/2015/05/13/mr-zukerberg-please-don-t-let-facebook-turn-into-kgbook

----------


## Airicist

Article "Zuck Details How Artificial Intelligence Will Show You The Perfect Facebook Posts"

by Josh Constine
June 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

> My personal challenge for 2016 is to build a simple AI to run my home and help me with my work. You can think of it kind of like Jarvis in Iron Man.



facebook.com/zuck/posts/10102577175875681

A few hours ago, Mark Zuckerberg at Facebook said  that in 2016 wants to create a simple artificial intelligence to help in household work, like Jarvis from Iron Man films. And immediately the Taiwanese businessman Mark Mu-Chi Sung, working in the field of AI, bought the domain name jarvis.ai on the island of Anguilla.
Mark Mu-Chi Sung - founder and CEO of Zillians Inc. and 42ARK, engaged just a simple application of artificial intelligence for the home.
His company created CatFi (original title Bistro), intelligent feeder for cats. Now, then, Mark Mu-Chi Sung decided to pre-empt Mark Zuckerberg. AI lab Mark Zuckerberg just acts on the domain .ai, on the island of Anguilla. (fb.ai)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mark Zuckerberg plans to make his own AI butler - like Jarvis in Iron Man"
In 2015, the Facebook co-founder challenged himself to read one book every two weeks, but for 2016 he’s going to engineer a robot for his home

by Alex Hern
January 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial intelligence can change the world: Zuckerberg"

by Ma Si 
March 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Mark Zuckerberg : how to build the future

Published on Aug 16, 2016




> Sam Altman sits down with Mark Zuckerberg to talk about how to build the future.
> transcript

----------


## Airicist

"Building Jarvis"

by Mark Zuckerberg
December 19, 2016

"Zuckerberg’s Jarvis home AI is like an Alexa that learns your musical tastes"

by Darrell Etherington
December 19, 2016

"Mark Zuckerberg has finished building his robot butler, Jarvis"
Is Zuckerberg’s home a testing ground for a new Facebook product?

by Kurt Wagner
December 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Mark Zuckerberg Facebook F8 Keynote - Highlights

Published on May 1, 2018




> Following the Cambridge Analytics scandal, fake news, and election tampering issues, Mark Zuckerberg took the stage at Facebook's F8 developers conference to deliver the keynote address. His entire speech was 35 minutes long, and here are the highlights boiled down into a more concise form.

----------


## Airicist2

Web3/Metaverse chat with Mark Zuckerberg

Nov 11, 2021




> Today’s video is a special interview with the one and only Mark Zuckerberg, Founder & CEO of Meta. We discuss the future of the Metaverse, Web3.0, take a dive into how it will change our lives and Mark gives us his thoughts on when and how this new world will come to fruition. This episode will provide you with all you need to know as we move into Web3 and the Metaverse.

----------


## Airicist2

Mark Zuckerberg: Meta, Facebook, Instagram, and the Metaverse | Lex Fridman Podcast #267

Feb 26, 2022




> Mark Zuckerberg is CEO of Meta, formerly Facebook.
> 
> Outline:
> 
> 0:00 - Introduction
> 5:36 - Metaverse
> 25:36 - Identity in Metaverse
> 37:45 - Security
> 42:10 - Social Dilemma
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mark Zuckerberg defies haters of the Metaverse, reveals his vision for a digital world where you can make eye contact with others"

by Carmela Chirinos
March 26, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Exclusive: Mark Zuckerberg on the Quest Pro, future of the metaverse, and more

Oct 11, 2022




> Meta CEO Mark Zuckerberg joined The Verge’s deputy editor Alex Heath for an in-depth conversation about the company’s new high-end, mixed reality headset — the $1,499 Quest Pro — and why he isn’t backing down from building the metaverse. Zuckerberg and Heath also talked about the future of social media, why he enjoys “being doubted,” and the growing concerns about TikTok’s Chinese ownership.
> 
> 0:00 Intro
> 0:08 Meta rebrand
> 7:00 Quest Pro
> 11:05 Face tracking and privacy
> 17:13 Quest pricing and sales
> 18:04 Target audience and use cases
> 21:20 Hardware strategy and profit
> ...


"Mark Zuckerberg on the Quest Pro, building the metaverse, and more"
A year after rebranding Facebook to Meta, Mark Zuckerberg is still all in on building the metaverse

by Alex Heath and Nilay Patel
October 11, 2022

----------

